# Garye and daylight savings time



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I went to see how the pigeons were after work and there was Garye, the pigeon, foraging for food - at THAT hour. She came right over once she spotted me and demanded, "Just where have you been?!"

I told her with this daylight savings time, that I had come earlier 
than my regular lunch time.

She said, "Do you know that I've been waiting here at our regular 
lunch time for you to come by and you never came at the right time? I 
go by the sun clock not by some stupid human clock!"

I told her it wasn't my idea to change the clocks back and forth 
twice a year but some person in the past who probably thought it 
would save money on energy costs."

She said, "Well, well that's ridiculous! People are still driving 
around at all hours of the day, I still have to run for my dear life 
from their vehicles, and they're still staying up with their 
lights, computers and tvs on, and they're still using energy - if anything, more so! Who came up with THAT idea?"

I told her, "I don't know but it wasn't my idea. I don't like it either."

To which she said, "You know something? You people are a big pain!"

I couldn't refute her on that one.

Boy was she angry!

Hopefully tomorrow she'll adjust to the new time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I went to see how the pigeons were after work and there was Garye, the pigeon, foraging for food - at THAT hour. She came right over once she spotted me and demanded, "Just where have you been?!"
> 
> I told her with this daylight savings time, that I had come earlier
> than my regular lunch time.
> ...


I'm with Garye! Tell her y'all could move to ARIZONA...we do NOT do Daylight Savings Time! (Thank goodness!)  

However, in all fairness, we have "other" problems.... unrestricted growth...pollution...heat...

WE DO HAVE LOTS OF PIGEONS THOUGH...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd almost brave the heat to get rid of the blasted time change. I can't tell you how much I _detest_ Daylight Saving's Time!!  Come to think of it, Arizona heat sounds good right now since we've had _relentless_ rain for weeks with more to come. If I wanted to live in Seattle, I'd move there. No offense to anyone in Seattle, I've been there and it's a beautiful city, but I, like pigeons, am a sun-lover.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL  Garye sure told you!

I hate this transition back to daylight savings, I feel like a zomby, in a semi-coma state for a couple of weeks.

Arizona sounds like the place to be right about now..

While we adjust to our new schedules, the birds have to adjust to our new feeding times. Thanks for the quite humerous reminder, Garye.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Garye,

Maybe our 'other' Garye would go to Washington as our spokesperson  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL  Garye sure told you!
> 
> I hate this transition back to daylight savings, I feel like a zomby, in a semi-coma state for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Well, we DO have, what we call "Snowbirds" - people who come down for the winter and then return to their cooler climes for the summer.

Right now, both my front and balcony doors are open...absolutely delightful!  

However, before you start throwing pijie poop at me, bear in mind that our "city" heat and "desert" heat are TWO entirely different things. One can acclimate very well to the "desert" heat: living in an adobe home with walls at least a foot thick, doing chores in the early mornings & evenings and "chilling" during the hottest part of the day: in short: LIVING with the RHYTHM of the desert.

Most people here, unfortunately, run from one A/C place to another and the heat is worse from bouncing off the streets and our "mirrored" highrise buildings!

Too bad, finding "desert" is getting harder every day! 

P.S. We could SURE USE SOME OF THAT RAIN!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> P.S. We could SURE USE OF THAT RAIN!!!


Hi Shi, 

We've had PLENTY of rain up here in my area of Canada, which is par for the course really in spring. It's been an exceptionally mild and snow free winter for us up here in central Canada....or rather in my little "valley"

Sometimes I wish for warmth and a temperate climate, but once the summer hits here, I HATE IT. We get temperatures rivaling yours....sometimes close to 100F or a bit more in the dead of summer and HUMID like a jungle! So, like in winter, it's cold here but the wind chills make it seem colder. Same is true in summer, the heat is hot, but the humidity makes it feel hotter.

It's nice to have the full 4 seasons to look forward to, a time out from dreading the brutal cold of winter and the blood boiling of summer. Spring and fall are my favourite seasons up here in Canada

Oh, and btw...once you guys start to run out of water down south and in the USA in general....be vewy, vewy nice to us up here in Canada cuz we have PLENTY of fresh water


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I hate DST too! It seems to take weeks for me to get adjusted. I'd rather have the sun in the morning than evening.

Shi, some winter days I envy your AZ temps but all in all I kinda like the four seasons although this year has been crazy. We had winter temps in Dec., and spring temps Jan, Feb & Mar. We're also in a drought that has reached the severe level. Had a few storms roll through yesterday but got only about 1/2".
I believe NC has the craziest weather of all the states. We get everything - tornados, hurricanes, heat waves, monsoons, etc.


Garye - just want to say how much I enjoyed your "story". It was delightful.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe I should try and send Garye to convince the government to stop DST. It seems like just about everyone I know hates it. I could just see her now strutting her way in to see the people in charge of decision-making. And THAT bird can STRUT! She'd tell them a thing or two!

Either that, or I and the flock could move to Arizona. It's beginning to appeal to me now - especially with no DST there.

If North Carolina has the worst weather, Massachusetts can't be far behind. The way it constantly changes. We've had temperatures in the 60s and then all of a sudden it's back down to the 30s and lower. A few days ago I was sweating just from moving around, today I saw snow flakes. Crazy weather!

The pigeons don't like it either. They hate that constant wind. It's unbelievably strong here.

But it didn't take Garye long to adjust. Today we met for lunch just like old times.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They don't have to sleep on the fence perches. There's plenty of room in the boxes because we have more boxes than pigeons in there. But unfortunately some of them insist on sleeping on the fence perches. When it's really stormy I go out after dark and move them into boxes. They usually stay in them then because they won't fly in the dark.

The real problem is that we ever built the thing there in the first place. I'm sure it violates some code. But we don't have a lot of space and at the time it seemed the easiest way to build it. It started as simple pen to keep the geese safe from raccoons at night. It wasn't originally designed for pigeons.


----------

